# Take Your P.o.s.



## DCOMP54 (Oct 5, 2004)

HEY GUYS, LETS ALL MAIL BACK OUR P.O.S. M/GAME CAM 2's I SET MINE OUT AGAIN THE OTHER WEEK WITH A FULLY CHARGE BATTERY ANOTHER ($20.00) FROM THEM, AND A CHEAP ROLL OF FILM, AND *NOTHING * .
I WEEK IN FRONT OF A MINERAL LICK THAT LOOKED LIKE A DOZER HAD BEEN DIGGING IN IT AND NOT ONE PIC!
I HATE TO PAY THE POSTAGE BACK TO THEM AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!2X's

WHAT'S A FELLOW TO DO??????????


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 5, 2004)

*Call Them*

and insist on a shipping label being mailed to you. I did, and they sent one. I was tired of paying the shipping for the piece of crap.


----------

